# Recovery Tips



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

So a bit of background, I had dp first time after having a panic attack when I was 14. Eventually it did go away completely and I didn't give it a single thought until October 2013, when I decided to take magic mushrooms. It's the same principle as the stories you read about people smoking weed and getting dp from that. I wrongly thought the drug had done something to my brain but it was just anxiety about the possibility it had. I was very nearly coming out of dp when I took ecstasy, and the same thing happened again, I'm not sure why I did it but it's a lesson learned. The same thing is happening to me now as before, anxiety> dp > thinking its the drugs > anxiety > dp etc 

(Note: I've realised since posting this that it's not actually as big as that, I got anxious so I got dp. I got dp which spaced me out and has dulled my emotions which has caused me to worry about something being very wrong. I have actually experienced THE SAME THING in the past but dp seems to disconnect you to your past. The good news is I got a lot better last time and was well on the way to recovery so I know just to wait it out)

Right now my world just feels 'condensed' (I don't know if that's a good description but I don't really know what I feel), what i mean by this is that my world just seems a lot smaller than it did before i dont know if people feel the same. I have dp most of the time and it doesn't feel like 'me' living my life. Its like everything is slightly off in a way I can't put my finger on. I don't really feel like I'm doing the things I'm doing and my view of life is like I'm in the back row of a cinema. Every time I've had it I've assumed its the worst case and it will be permenant and got worked out even though I know its irrational.

The interesting thing is even though I know first hand that you do get better I just can't get myself to believe it, it really is a horrible thing to have. If I get this down somewhere I think it might help me in recovery and hopefully help people reading this. I'll go through what I've learned.

*What Helps...*

*Distraction*

Take your mind off it as much as possible. You will have had moments where you will have been so distracted you didn't realise you had dp. A lot of people reading this will disagree but its the anxiety talking, for example, I know I had moments when I was out for new year last night. An ambulance had to be phoned for my friend and I had to get him home, that time I was busy and had to concentrate on getting taxi sorted, making sure I knew where to go etc. Because of the veil of anxiety/ depression of dp my brain is trying to convince me I had dp all the while but I didn't at all. When I was nearly recovered last year I would go weeks at a time without it, then if something came up to remind me of it, it felt like I had it the whole time but I hadn't. DP feelings are understandably causing a great deal of stress which is distort your view on things temporarily. I know how hard this is because I've not got it down myself, it's hard but you have to basically train your brain into the habit of not falling for the tricks. I was getting there last year, it just happens in time with a lot of patience.

Distracting yourself also means limiting how much you use sites like this, I know how hard it is because I'm there myself right now but I know it's true from past experience. It's like when you have a muscle injury and you have to push it a little bit each day for it to heal properly, it will be hard at first but gets easier and will help you heal

*YouTube*

This is something that's been a huge help for me. I'm going to specifically link a channel which probably has the best advice you can get on dp: https://www.youtube.com/user/raleighrailfan
What I did was downloaded the videos as mp3s (there are sites that can let you do that) and stuck them on my phone. During my lowest points they have pretty much saved me. There are loads of great videos that will help you through and give you hope.

*Exercise*

I started riding a bike and I did long distance bike rides to push myself to my limits. It has the bonus of lifting your mood generally

*Time*

You might not like reading this but time is the best thing. I have a theory that all you need to do is get yourself into the right state of mind for a long enough time for your brain to re-balance, because thats all dp is, that your brain chemicals are slightly off. The brain is an amazing organ with a great capacity for healing, you can do it.

*What Doesn't Help...*

*Staying in doing nothing*

I know how hard this is because I struggle getting out of bed some days just because I'm so scared of the world. I would just end up watching shit telly in my room and not get up. But it doesn't help because there isn't a lot to get your mind stimulated and off dp so you end up being in the habit of the kind of cycle of anxiety

*Drugs*

Pretty obvious really. It would be hypocritical for me to say anything about drinking and smoking because I have still done both, I should maybe try going without for a month and see what happens. I'm currently nursing the world's worst hangover which has made my anxiety levels through the roof which hasn't helped dp so it's probably a good idea. I used to think drinking alleviated it but really it was just that I was distracted talking to my friends.

Another thing to bear in mind for your recovery:
It may seem like it's normal to have it for years when you look at a forums like this, but it's like being on a poster for depression or anxiety or anything like that... the people who don't have it anymore won't still be here, because they don't think about dp anymore. I know because I've been there myself

So there is what's helped me. I've had it again maybe a week so I'm just riding out the difficult stages best I can. I do have flashes where I can feel myself getting back to normal. DP is one of the toughest things ive been through, it somehow has a way of persuading you its something much bigger and uncureable every time. I would answer questions on this but I'm going to avoid this forum as much as possible and see what happens, I will check my inbox now and again though. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

I like all of this, very well thought out and very good recovery techniques, thanks!


----------

